# Trying to Understand wrong vs right



## rjh0517 (May 29, 2016)

Let me ask all you wives out there, this is a hypothetical situation:

Lets say your husband has an extremely close relationship with his sister, brother, mother and father and you all happen to be out to dinner. Now because of society these days you happen to be at the wrong place wrong time and a lone gunmen shows up to the restaurant and he picks your table out of the whole restaurant. He then proceeds to your table and points a gun at your husband and asks him who we all are to him and of course he answers. So the gunmen then points the gun at his loving wife and then at (insert any family member here) and says "pick one"…….

Now ladies, can you say with out a doubt that your husband whether you have been together for months or years will save you? And then put yourself in that position, what would you do if it was the other way around? 

My personal opinion is I believe my husband would pick his family because they are irreplaceable and well I am. But from a loving devoted wife's point of view…well I would pick my husband. Am I wrong or right for feeling this way?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

How is this about wrong v's right?


----------



## rjh0517 (May 29, 2016)

Holland said:


> How is this about wrong v's right?



Is it wrong to feel this way? or is it your right to feel this way? I am just trying to understand if I am alone in my thoughts in regards to this or anyone else has felt the same way. Didn't realize we had to be exact with the title..cant exactly fit everything in to the title space, so my apologies, and I am a little confused here..why bother even commenting if you aren't going to either have some sound advice or say whether or not your husband/wife would chose you? Just curious.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I am allowed to ask a question.

If you are looking for sound advice on such a hypothetical then I have none for you as these sorts of hypotheticals are nonsensical to me. If there are deeper issues at hand in your marriage then maybe post more info and ask questions based on reality. It comes across as you feel insignificant to your husband, if that is so then you might get better advice based on reality not hypotheticals.


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

Who is picking up the check?

Sent from my non-employer-monitored communications device using TapaTalk.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@rjh0517 this is an impossible question to answer. 
But I think the bigger issue here is that you think your husband values his family more than you. 
I doubt he would say in that situation, "yeah take the wife, I can replace her" 
Do you really think he'd say that? 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I tried to imagine your scenario, but my mind won't even go there. No one could possibly KNOW how they would react in that situation in the heat of the moment, so it's really a moot point.

Stop wasting your energy on hypotheticals and start focusing on the real issues. Like why your husband seems to value his family over you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Scenario wouldn't work with me because either me or the gunmen will be dead within 10 second of that scenario
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

rjh0517 said:


> Let me ask all you wives out there, this is a hypothetical situation:
> 
> Lets say your husband has an extremely close relationship with his sister, brother, mother and father and you all happen to be out to dinner. Now because of society these days you happen to be at the wrong place wrong time and a lone gunmen shows up to the restaurant and he picks your table out of the whole restaurant. He then proceeds to your table and points a gun at your husband and asks him who we all are to him and of course he answers. So the gunmen then points the gun at his loving wife and then at (insert any family member here) and says "pick one"…….
> 
> ...


It depends.

What were you having for dinner?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I love a false dichotomy. The correct response is that the husband and wife together rise as one unit and tackle the idiot with the gun.
People who take no action become victims of their circumstances, that is the only choice there. 

Here is the bigger problem: sending your thoughts off on conjectured narratives. Why?


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

To answer this... I think I would personally choose to save my mom. Doesn't mean I don't love my husband I think I am just naturally protective of my mother. I don't know that my husband would choose me to be honest. I guess nobody knows. Some men have that crazy protective personality with their wife (my FIL is like this), and some men don't. 

Is it right or wrong to feel this way? I don't know if it's either, but it certainly is a sad way to feel. My husband is close to his family too and sometimes I feel second. It's not a good feeling.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evenig
easy:
"shoot me". If that fails, make a grab for the gun, get shot, an then he has no motivation to shoot either of the others. 

But if there is some scenario, my order is: child, spouse, friends, family. 




rjh0517 said:


> Let me ask all you wives out there, this is a hypothetical situation:
> 
> Lets say your husband has an extremely close relationship with his sister, brother, mother and father and you all happen to be out to dinner. Now because of society these days you happen to be at the wrong place wrong time and a lone gunmen shows up to the restaurant and he picks your table out of the whole restaurant. He then proceeds to your table and points a gun at your husband and asks him who we all are to him and of course he answers. So the gunmen then points the gun at his loving wife and then at (insert any family member here) and says "pick one"…….
> 
> ...


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

20% tip plus the doggie bag if he picks you know who 😂


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

If the kids are not out to dinner with us, then I save the wife. If the kids with us, I save the kids. I honestly believe that if kids weren't with us, wife would pick her father to save.

Most likely scenario is to attack the gunman. I'm just ultra protective by nature.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I had a similar scenario to deal with yesterday... 

Wife and DD2 were walking in front of me. A little yapper dog pops up in front of my wife. She proceeded to pull DD2 close and use her as a human shield to protect herself against the evil 6-7 pound doggie...


----------

